
Litecoin - Bitcoin - evo_9
https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Litecoin
======
ntomaino
Fellow Litecoiners:

I'm launching a campaign for Litecoin tees at Teespring. The goal is set on 50
shirts. If we reach that goal, the shirt will be printed and will be sent to
you. If the goal isn't reached, you don't have to pay anything.

<https://teespring.com/litecoin>

